# Date Night



## Administrator

Will having date night help with your marriage? How often should date night occur?

~ Glen Community Support


----------



## m00nman

It would definitely help. From what I've read, once a week is the rule of thumb but I don't think that that's realistic in this day and age when people work salaried jobs or have careers that may intrude at any time. For me, an adequate date night could be something as simple as the two of us putting away our cell phones, breaking open a bottle of wine after the kids go to bed, cozying up together on the couch and just watching a movie once a week. It may sound boring but for me it's about maintaining intimacy after a hectic day. I also think lunch dates are also a good idea - especially if it involves taking the rest of the day off. Otherwise, as my wife and I get older I've found that we really can't burn the midnight oil like we used to.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
We go out for dinner dates once a week. Every evening we spend a half hour cuddling in bed while watching something stupid on TV.


----------



## LadybugMomma

It helps immensely! With people's lives being SO busy these days it's so easy to let your relationship slide. Relationships/marriages are full time work as well, you get out if it, what you put into it. If you allow it to slip away, it's double (or more) the work to bring it back. I think a night out/away from the every day stresses of life is good. But also allowing any or as much time is needed to discuss any problems, issues or concerns that might come up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sfd'swife

Yes, definitely! People have so much going on in their lives with work, family, obligations, etc. Couples need to make their relationship a priority. Once a week would be great, if possible. Time just to reconnect with each other. Time to talk, laugh together, and just have fun with each other.


----------



## stephenmizell

Sometimes the most difficult thing about a date night is we are often talked out from our activities of the day. Questions can often be good conversation starters. Here are 10 questions that may be just the thing you need to have an evening full of conversation 10 Questions for Married Couple Date Night | Stephen Mizell - Lead Pastor At Open Door Church


----------

